# RME hdspe soundcard driver



## Nick Skywalker (Oct 27, 2016)

Hello,

I'm new to the forum so hi everyone! I'm a student in IT & telcommunications from France.
I currently use Archlinux but I am thinking about switching to a BSD system.
At the moment, the only thing that hold me back is that I think that there is no driver for my RME hammerfall II soundcard... Sad...
Does anyone know if a working driver exists? Or if there is a solution to my problem? Programming one is definitely something I'd like to do in my life but I don't have the skills yet.
Otherwise, I'll keep my Archlinux until a solution appears.

Thank you!


----------



## mav@ (Nov 3, 2016)

We have HDSPE driver supporting two RME cards.  Is your one too different?


----------



## Nick Skywalker (Nov 7, 2016)

The number of input/output differs, also some other specifications.
I don't know how the driver is programmed so I'm sure if it can handle my card.
Do you think I can test it on a live BSD?


----------



## mav@ (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm afraid with different number of channels at least minimal diver modification may be required, since the driver is very small and so probably very dumb.


----------

